# CPC needed



## 1lisajoey (Sep 13, 2012)

I am with a large organization in the Napa Valley. I need to fill at least 2 CPC positions in the next couple of weeks. If you are interested, please reply.


----------



## TShurling (Sep 13, 2012)

*Coding Position*

Hi!

I would love to talk to you more about the coding position. You can reach me at Angelwolfstorm@aim.com


----------



## Cherokeerose (Sep 14, 2012)

Are these remote positions?  If so I would be interested you can contact me at pcbgravitt@yahoo.com.


----------



## patoles@hotmail.com (Sep 15, 2012)

If these are remote positions, I owuld love to speak with you as well.  Please contact me at patoles@hotmail.com


----------



## mistybluehodges (Sep 17, 2012)

If this is a remote position I would like to speak with you. You can reachme at misty.hodges@att.net


----------



## 1095083 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Interest in Open Position*

I am highly interested in learning more about your available position. I would also like to send you my resume. Please contact me at rebeccak.brown84@yahoo.com if this position is still available. 

Thanks,
Rebecca Brown C.P.C


----------



## finderschoice (Sep 24, 2012)

*Certified Coder*

I am interested in this position. How much does it pay? I have many years of knowledge in this field.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Sep 25, 2012)

*contact them*

I am wondering. All  of you gave the person your email and said please contact me. I gathered the person writing this wants YOU to contact them because she said please reply plus gave you their email address. I wouldnt wait for them to contact me I would immediately reply to them per the email they gave.


----------

